# Problem beim Update vom Resultset + Firebird



## timon (23. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem: Ich möchte Datenbankeinträge aus einer Firebird Datenbank updaten. Auslesen von Daten aus der DB geht schon wunderbar über Resultset. Erstmal der Code...


```
try{ 

       Verbindung holen...
       Connection con = test.getConnection("datenbank");
       
           
       Statement stmt = con.createStatement(ResultSet.TYPE_SCROLL_SENSITIVE, ResultSet.CONCUR_UPDATABLE);
  
       ResultSet rs_unsent = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM TESTTABELLE WHERE TESTFELD = 0");
       
              
       while (rs_unsent.next()){
       
           System.out.println(rs_unsent.getInt("TESTFELD"));  
           System.out.println(rs_unsent.getString("TESTFELD1"));
             
            rs_unsent.absolute(rs_unsent.getRow());
            rs_unsent.updateString("TESTFELD2","nichts geht");
            rs_unsent.updateRow(); 
              
          } 
       
       //rs_unsent.updateRow();
       rs_unsent.close();
       stmt.close();
       con.close();
       //con.commit();
```

Leider klappt es nicht und ich kann mir auch nict erklären warum es nicht klappt. Als JDBC Treiber verwende ich den JayBird 2.01. Als Fehlermeldung erhalte ich org.firebirdsql.jdbc.FBResultSetNotUpdatableException: Underlying result set does not contain all columns that form 'best row identifier'.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. 


Gruß timon


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Feb 2006)

kein Primärschlüssel vorhanden?


----------



## timon (25. Feb 2006)

Genau das wars! Danke für deine Hilfe Bleiglanz!


timon


----------

